# Felt acquired by Rossignol



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

https://cyclingindustry.news/felt-bicycles-acquired-by-winter-sports-giant-the-rossignol-group/

Not sure if this is good or bad for Felt. The article says Felt will be developing a line of Rossignol mountain bikes but no other specifics. Hopefully they will continue their great work on their road and tri lines as well.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Perhaps more telling for cycling, the same people who bought out LOOK in 2005. Last I knew they were also trying to buy TIME as well (in 2015)


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Saw this coming.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Perhaps more telling for cycling, the same people who bought out LOOK in 2005. Last I knew they were also trying to buy TIME as well (in 2015)


Correct, they did buy TIME.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow who is next? CUBE, KONA, TREK, YETI? 

They all have four letters.


----------

